# Some Suggestions



## Hamblo (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi all!

I have depersonalization since one and a half year.
In the recent weeks I'm getting better and better day by day. Now I think I'm halfway to the total recovery, I have only weeks with dp. I want to share some suggestions which worked for me.

The first and the most important:
JUST DON'T F*CKING TAKE YOUR DP SERIOUSLY!
It isn't a serious problem, if you believe it isn't a serious problem. If you dont have dp every time on your mind, dont think everytime about possible solutions, don't do things just to weaken the symptons, you will get better and better every day. Just think about ordinary things, even if you feel thinking about dp is more helpful. NO, IT ISN'T. It just makes you feel even worse. Think about what do you will eat tomorrow. Think about people you love. Think about quantumphysics. Think about anything. There's so many things to think about, and only one of them keeps you depersonalizated: thinking about dp itself.

2.
If your symptoms get so stong, you're actually unable to think about anything except dp, just go to sleep. Dont do it, because your mind is so "ill", that you can't live in the reality. No, it is depressing and makes you feel worse. Do it, because you're so tired that you can't think normally anymore. And this one is a normal thing, which isn't depressing. After one or two weeks, it will be automatic - when dp gets stronger, you will get sleepy. Later when your dp would get stronger, you just get sleepy instead.

3.
Find somebody with dp from the other gender to regularly chat with. You can calm each other when you feel frightened. You can share both your good and bad feelings. You can tell each other what make you feel better or worse. You can see each other getting better and better. Chatting with tnot the same gender is important, because it makes some kind of pressure on you. You dont want to look like a pathetic whining little boy/girl, but you dont want to be a liar neither, so you have no choice: you get better. When conversations convert from whining to fun chatting, you can know you both got better.

4.
Play with your mind. When tons of scary thougts are on your mind, just let them flow freely. They are just thougts. They cannot hurt you. It is obvious, that they cant hurt your body, but they cant hurt your mental health neither! There is no such a thougt that can make you crazy! YOU ARE UNABLE TO GET CRAZY! So just let stupid toughts flow freely, observe them as an external observer (it will not be hard i guess...) and laugh how stupid they are. Don't take them seriously. You will be much more calmer after a couple of weeks. You will know, that you have nothing to fear. When you have symptoms that affect your body, observe them. Find the fun side of them. Everything has a fun side. Daydream. Find out games which can played only with dp. Make fun of your state of consciousness. Watch movies which you wouldn't watch because you think it would make your dp worse. Watch it, you have nothing to fear. You have some song that make you feel depersonalizated? Listen to it. Listen to it until it cant make you feel bad. Just. Dont. Fear.

Depersonalization is just an altered state of mind. It's like being on some kind of drug, which cannot be bought by anybody and lasts for years. It is a gift. Last summer I was recovered for a couple of months, and I MISSED DP a little. So use it wisely: it wont last forever.


----------



## Nikorii (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi there! What do you think of my situation?

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/32450-please-help-anxiety-depersonalization-and-relationship-problem/

Is what I'm describing DP? Because my psych diagnosed me and he said I might have an anxiety related sickness.. I feel the way that I described in that post. I believe it's DP and I hope it is because if it's not then I don't know what to do anymore!! Not thinking about it and accepting DP seems like a better cure for what I'm going through than anything else so I hope it's the one that I can do to feel the way I did before..


----------

